# Any ladies hoping to get the ball rolling Jan 2012?!



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

hi ladies
We have our first consultation on 9th December at the London womens clinic in Cardiff.
We'll be needing ICSI as hubby has less than 15 million with slow swimmers  
Anyway I am going to be positive, hope I can egg share just waiting for my AMH test results back from my doctor (very surprised they did it on the NHS)
What stage is everyone at and does anyone wanna share the whole journey together?
Im excited scared and itching to get going! I wish the consulatation was today! 

Fingers crossed I can be a mum and help another woman  


Stacey xxxx


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi stacey, 

We r also at lwc cardiff, had our 1st appointment bout 3 wks ago now. I was excited but nervous to but all the staff were very friendly and the consultant very nice too. We have to go bak nxt wk for another semen analysis and a councelling session then its just a case of waiting for our donor which im hoping will b sumtime next yr but will just have to ride the wait out! Its great u'll be donating too! Is this ur 1st round of treatment? 
Michelle x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi yes it is my first round so very excited and nervous.
Any idea how long you might have to wait? I hope it isnt too long for you 
What happened at the consultation? 

Sorry for all the questions!  

fingers crossed for us both!!!


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

When we got there, we had more forms to fill it seemed?! Have u got all urs? Then I had to have internal scan of womb and ovaries, not very dignified and cudnt c ovaries but I thought as much anyway. We then really did wait ages to c consultant, I think they cheekily slotted sumone in b4 us so waited over an hr! But once there she took a history of me 1st then my bf. She explained then egg donation procedure for us, that it wud most likely be an egg sharer, explained success rates then what was the step. She sent us off with a list of test results she needed, we'd had them done at our local hospital and then we had to fill out a form for our donor specifications. That felt a bit weird, we had to state height, build, skin tone, eye and hair colour. Then now we r booked in nxt wk to have another seman sample analysis and our coucelling. I think then I have to book for a mock cycle as I dont have periods they test to c they can create this and also do mock transfer so that sud prob be in january. Then im assuming when our donors matched its time to make babies!! If only so simple eh. The consultant made it sound sinple enuff too! Well we gotta keep upbeat and positive throughout this! X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree you gotta stay positive or you may go mad  

2 weeks tomorrow and I have my consultation . I'm waiting for my AMH levels results to come back today hoping they will be fine Im sure they will be and my FSH and LH levels are good.

My mum and sister are sooo fertile so Im hoping I am the same my sister has baby number 4 due next month  
Hubby's off to do Sperm Analysis in next few days so should have the up to date results, I know they are pretty bad anyway.

I hope you dont wait too long I would very much like to keep in touch throughout with you if thats ok?
I would love to support you throughout and see things from your side  

How do you feel about receiving an egg donor? xxx


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah definately keep in touch. 
Wow baby number 4! Wens she due? Have ur mum and sister bin very supportive? 
Ive know since 16 that egg donation wud b my only way of achieving pregnancy and found it difficult to deal with at times, I let it stop me getting into relationships as I felt terribly insecure about all and never felt gud enuff for sumone as id convinced myself that I wud never b a mum. 
Since meeting my bf, it was a struggle to let him in2 my life properly but once I opened up, its like he's not fazed by it at all! He's ready to b a dad and was the one who said lets start wen I was almost trying to convince him to leave me as I was telling him the chances of egg donation ivf working. 
It turnes out, his sperm dont swim much and we are both carriers of sickle cell disease so wud b facing difficulties conceiving regardless of my past. 
Its definately brought us closer but men being men he doesnt talk or always show his emotions but I know that the reality of it all is sinking in now and he feels the sadness I have felt all my adult life. 
But we are both willing to give it all a shot, we will never know if we dont try. 
Ive got us both taking pregnecare conception vitamen tablets and trying to keep us both healthy and positive but at times its hard and know we got hard times ahead. 
Wen we went for our appt we treated ourselves and stayed overnite in cardiff at st davids spa. We r from gloucestershire so bout hours drive for us. We had a great time and was nice to relax after the appt and also chat together bout everything that was said properly. 
But what will b will b. Weve only told our mums and a handful of others we are starting the baby journey and they know what it involves. Wen it comes down to wen our treatment actually starts I think we will keep it to ourselves and here! But each step at a time so yeah be great to have each other for support, especially as at same clinic! U know that most tretment is from cardiff but the actual egg transfer bak to u will be at swansea? I wudnt know bout egg collection but at cardiff they havent got facility to put eggs into us so that day we will be going to swansea for it but everything else for us anyway is at cardiff. 
So how do u feel bout egg share? X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I've thought and thought about it, knowing that my eggs would go to someone as lovely as you is the reason  

Im sorry to hear about your difficulties  
We live in Hereford so not too far away about an hour away too.Yeah I got told after I made the appointment ont he phone that the actiual egg collection and transfer is done in swansea.! Its a bit of a pain but everything else can be done form the cardiff clinic! I'm looking forward to keeping in touch  

So glad you have a supportive partner it makes all the difference xxxx


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well its fantastic that theres women like u out there making others dreams come true!! I didnt think u or they existed, its such a big ask and fantastic gift, I hope it all works out for u and ur recipient!!! Ud both b pregnant together, mad aint it?! But amazing! X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Im so excited!  

Consulatation is next Friday!


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

Staceyemma, if you don't mind I'm going to stalk you through this so I have an idea what to expect as I'm hoping to egg share next year. As I understand it we can get cracking pretty much as soon as we choose as there is a waiting list of recipients? I have had AMH done already (fine) and we've been HIV etc. screened. 

What are the further blood tests for - some kind of chromosome testing?
We haven't had counselling appreciate that this is compulsory and pretty hard going!

Best of luck to you and all the other ladies on this thread,
Loops xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

loopskig said:


> Staceyemma, if you don't mind I'm going to stalk you through this so I have an idea what to expect as I'm hoping to egg share next year. As I understand it we can get cracking pretty much as soon as we choose as there is a waiting list of recipients? I have had AMH done already (fine) and we've been HIV etc. screened.
> 
> What are the further blood tests for - some kind of chromosome testing?
> We haven't had counselling appreciate that this is compulsory and pretty hard going!
> ...


Of course feel free to stalk me 
I will create a diary and report in it regularly and honestly xx best of luck to you too xxx


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there

I am hoping to get the ball rolling in Jan 2012 as well donating eggs at the Lister. Just waiting for AMH results and having 1-5 day bloods taken on thursday.

I really hope it all works out OK and I can donate. We have had the counselling etc and most blood tests, just need the results. 

Also need to fill out those five million forms!!

Good luck all 

Shrimper


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

hi Shrimper thats fab Ive just had my AMH levels back which are good 
I hope yours are too Ive been told I can go ahead with the other screening tests on my first consultation this Friday (yey!) plus we will need the counselling too. So excited  

good luck!!! 

2012 will be our year!


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, i'm due to start egg share in jan. I have my drugs etc ready to start the end of dec. This will be my second egg share so I'm a little more aware of whats to come now. 

xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Angel of course you're welcome ur story is similar to mine my hubby had a VR.
Waiting to be accepted for egg share I have my appt on Friday xxx

this time it will work for you stay positive xxxxx


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Angel,

I wonder if you happen to know what other screening tests are required (I have had AMH/HIV/Syph/Chlamydia etc. & know about compulsory counselling) but hear there are chromosome tests that are quite involved and drawn out meaning about 2 months lead in time before you are able to commence treatment? Many thanks in anticipation...

Big   to everyone; you are considering an amazing thing. Lets hope we are all cleared and get BFPs for us and our recipients!
Loops xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Loopz not sure on this one haven't been told about this but I will definitely ask on Friday xxx
I hope
I get accepted I really want to do this.

Love and best wishes 

Stacey Emma xxxx


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi stacey emma, 
Bin so busy past wk just leaving u a msg now! We had our councelling ses last thurs at the clinic. I blubbled more than i thought i would but the lady was nice and it did help. Weve got a few more bloods to get done and i must phone for the sa results my bf also had that day. Gud luck for friday x x


----------



## tans (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning Ladies, Hope you don't mind if i join in.

We are waiting to start treatment with Exeter on the egg share prgram. We've had the all the bloods etc done so just waiting to be matched. hope its not to much longer as we have been waiting 8 weeks for this  
This is our 2nd time on the egg share program so very excited about being on this journey once again.

xx


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Tamrobbo, good to see you here darling. What was the story of your first attempt?

Girls, I meant to say before if you haven't already checked them out there are cycle buddy threads where you will find other ladies undergoing treatment at the same time. I was part of Oct/Nov and they were just brilliant. So supportive of one another and excellent at answering questions when the consultants have confused us! There is already one for Jan/Feb and Feb/March and others will be added by the administrators as time goes by. Here's were to find them... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
I don't tend to see many sharers on those buddy boards, a few receiving donated eggs occasionally so you might prefer to stay over this side on the 'Egg Share' section. You can of course do both!

I'll definitely be joining July/Aug when my time comes. Although I am hoping of course that I get my Clomid BFP this weekend. Only one more cycle of tabs in the box which is our absolute last chance to avoid IVF/ICSI. Wish me luck!

Much love, Loops xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

HI,

I can't remember all the tests you have all I can think of is the blood tests and I think that was it. 

I start my drugs on the 29th December....hope everyone else is not far behind me on their journeys. 

Because we had counselling in april this year already we did not need to do it again which has speed things up lots. The second time round has seemed so such more quicker to get started. 

I know it feels like a lot of waiting and paper work but once that is out the way with the rest will all fly by.

xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm still waiting for blood tests it'll be weeekkss! Im so impatient!!


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi all.i egg shared sept which was sadly bfn i hav to ring my clinic when af arrives in jan to see if they have found a recipient.am scared as only allowd to egg share at my clinic 3 times this wil be our second go.we had a good cycle had 11 eggs for me and 11 for recipient but we only had 3 embryos that were poor quality so hope next cycle they are better.good luck to u all and happy new year!x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi tan Ive heard that 2nd round egg share eggs are better quality
Cant remember where I read that tho!

xx

I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

that sounds promising.good luck to you too.xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Another January gal checkin' in *waves hand at the back*

Well...I say January....we are visiting the LWC on Jan 18th but it is looking more and more likely we will go with the Lister.....and from reading everyone's stories it appears that I am going to have to learn some patience - scan booked for Feb 15th to coincide with the blood test results...

Lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------

